# MoT in Europe??



## Norris (Dec 27, 2009)

If our MoT runs out whilst we are in Europe, what happens? Will European Police fine us if we are stopped and found not to have a current certificate or will it not apply in Europe? Same with our Tax, will Eurocops nick us if our tax runs out whilst in Spain? Or will DVLA fine me for not renewing it even if I am out of the UK? Can I declare SORN online and sort it out when we come home? By a bit of really bad planning our tax, insurance and MoT all run out at the end of June and we are hoping to still be out of the country then. I can sort out the insurance online, and probably the tax if I can persuade DVLA to notify me by email but the only way I can see around the MoT is to re MoT the van three months early. Any pertinent advice please?


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 27, 2009)

Furthermore, what is the situation if you land at Dover and all the above have expired?


----------



## Belgian (Dec 27, 2009)

Norris said:


> If our MoT runs out whilst we are in Europe, what happens? Will European Police fine us if we are stopped and found not to have a current certificate or will it not apply in Europe? Same with our Tax, will Eurocops nick us if our tax runs out whilst in Spain? Or will DVLA fine me for not renewing it even if I am out of the UK? Can I declare SORN online and sort it out when we come home? By a bit of really bad planning our tax, insurance and MoT all run out at the end of June and we are hoping to still be out of the country then. I can sort out the insurance online, and probably the tax if I can persuade DVLA to notify me by email but the only way I can see around the MoT is to re MoT the van three months early. Any pertinent advice please?


No problem Norris,
The farther you go from the UK the less they understand. 
Only show your UK papers and they will be satisfied - they wouldn't simply admid they don't understand it.
(beware for Flanders, Netherlands and Scandinavia: they'll even understand a Welsh rabbit talking fairies) 
Have a good trip


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

Norris said:


> If our MoT runs out whilst we are in Europe, what happens? Will European Police fine us if we are stopped and found not to have a current certificate or will it not apply in Europe? Same with our Tax, will Eurocops nick us if our tax runs out whilst in Spain? Or will DVLA fine me for not renewing it even if I am out of the UK? Can I declare SORN online and sort it out when we come home? By a bit of really bad planning our tax, insurance and MoT all run out at the end of June and we are hoping to still be out of the country then. I can sort out the insurance online, and probably the tax if I can persuade DVLA to notify me by email but the only way I can see around the MoT is to re MoT the van three months early. Any pertinent advice please?



The EU rules on tax, insurance and testing are straightforward - you have to comply with the rules of the home country wherever you are. SORNing is not an option. As you say, tax and insurance can be sorted out online but as yet there is no way round the MOT problem other than insuring that it is going to be in-date for the whole of your trip. You are unlikely to be stopped by the authorities but if you are involved in an accident you will frind your insurance is invalidated.


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

Belgian said:


> No problem Norris,
> The farther you go from the UK the less they understand.
> Only show your UK papers and they will be satisfied - they wouldn't simply admid they don't understand it.
> (beware for Flanders, Netherlands and Scandinavia: they'll even understand a Welsh rabbit talking fairies)
> Have a good trip



Not good advice, Belgian. As I said in my previous post, you are unlikely to be stopped but if you have an accident do you really want your insurance to be invalidated? The insurance companies are very good at finding reasons not to pay up without us helping them.


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

Yorkshirepudding said:


> Furthermore, what is the situation if you land at Dover and all the above have expired?



You might be able to get away with the MOT if you say you are on your way to the nearest testing station (although I wouldn't try it). As far as tax and insurance are concerned - you will definitely not get away with it.


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

If the vehicle is tested earlier than one month before its due date, it will still only run for twelve months

Foreign Police will not be interested in enforcing UK road tax but if you SORN it or run out whilst abroad and do not renew and display the tax disc you then have to register and tax it where it is otherwise you are driving illegally,

I would ask a relative or friend to tax the vehicle for you and send you the new disc, while you lay up for a few days. 

MOT does not mean your vehicle is roadworthy, here or abroad, except at the time of test. Its expiry wil not cause a problem to the foreign police as long as your vehicle meets foreign roadworthyness standards and you have their local equivalent which you can only get by re registering. Ie if without they will enforce your own law.

Lots of Brits in Spain have taken cars down and not returned so they are no longer MOT'd or taxed. The Spanish police are dealing with them for no Spanish ITV (MOT) or tax as they are clearly not temporary. That is a Spanish revenue and safety issue.

Remember just because you can SORN here does not mean that a SORN'd vehicle is legal abroad. How do you get it from home to the continent and vice versa at start and end as well and insurance? Insurance might be very iffy about insuring a SORN'd vehicle for on road use 

i would speak to DVLA as we had a similiar issue with a passport running out they were happy to "bend" the rules.

Personally I would be very carefull, as in most instances a simple roadside check could lead to your vehicle being impounded

Mike732


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re Landing in Dover*

That's easy, simply pre book an MOT prior to landing, I did this from Spain via Hull with no problems at all, Once you have the MOT just tax as normal.

Mike732


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

mike732 said:


> Foreign Police will not be interested in enforcing UK road tax but if you SORN it or run out whilst abroad and do not renew and display the tax disc you then have to register and tax it where it is otherwise you are driving illegally,
> 
> Lots of Brits in Spain have taken cars down and not returned so they are no longer MOT'd or taxed. The Spanish police are dealing with them for no Spanish ITV (MOT) or tax as they are clearly not temporary. That is a Spanish revenue and safety issue.
> 
> ...



1. By EU law they HAVE to report an infringement to DVLA and you cannot register a vehicle in a foreign country without a residence permit
2. It is not just a Spanish ITV issue - it is an insurance issue (you won't have any valid insurance and that is an offence in any country!)
3. Insurance MIGHT be iffy????????????????????
4. This is the only sensible bit of advice in your post. I hope I don't ever get involved in an accident caused by you!


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re No MOT*

Oh! I forgot to add that your vehicle number plate will be scanned on departure, at the ferry terminal, so "they" will know anyway!


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

1) Police (Gendarmes and Police Municipale (not Rurale))are interested in only insurance, drivers license and vehicle registration document.
2) Customs (Douanes) are interested in the above AND checking your diesel (for red diesel)
3) I have never been asked for an MOT (CT in France)
4) It is possible to get a CT (Controle Technique) for a UK vehicle. Use insulating tape to stop your headlights deflecting to the left. This pleases the French Authorities and stops them accusing you of not having a road worthy vehicle, but means nothing in the UK.
5) The only 'vaguely' legal way to return to the UK is to book an MOT in Dover, get off the ferry and go straight there!!


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 27, 2009)

If you are going for less than 12 months just get an MOT before you go and do the RFL for 12 months too. You could also do it online and get it posted to you.


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

mike732 said:


> 1) Police (Gendarmes and Police Municipale (not Rurale))are interested in only insurance, drivers license and vehicle registration document.
> 2) Customs (Douanes) are interested in the above AND checking your diesel (for red diesel)
> 3) I have never been asked for an MOT (CT in France)
> 4) It is possible to get a CT (Controle Technique) for a UK vehicle. Use insulating tape to stop your headlights deflecting to the left. This pleases the French Authorities and stops them accusing you of not having a road worthy vehicle, but means nothing in the UK.
> 5) The only 'vaguely' legal way to return to the UK is to book an MOT in Dover, get off the ferry and go straight there!!



It doesn't really matter if the French police are not interested in enforcing the EU rules (and I wouldn't bet on it)- the big question is, do you want your vehicle to be properly insured if you are involved in an accident?


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 27, 2009)

John H said:


> It doesn't really matter if the French police are not interested in enforcing the EU rules (and I wouldn't bet on it)- the big question is, do you want your vehicle to be properly insured if you are involved in an accident?



Exactly and you can imagine the outrage in the newspapers here if a foreign registered vehicle caused an accident and wasn't insured.


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

The insurance is not invalid just because the vehicle has no MOT or Road Tax, 
The question is, what can he do about his dilemma, I am advising him from from experience and first hand knowledge, having lived in Germany, France and Spain for 23 years, there are some police officers who will wave you on with a cheery smile! But many others will be delighted to see your pride and joy towed away. 

In short if your MOT runs out while you are overseas then they are taking a big risk, as the question will eventually boil down to road worthiness and proof thereof and really that is the crux of the matter.

Contrary to popular belief the foreign police do know what an MOT is!


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

mike732 said:


> The insurance is not invalid just because the vehicle has no MOT or Road Tax,



Try telling that to your insurance company!!! 

I once again re-iterate my original post. On matters such as generators, gas systems, alarms etc etc we can all have a good debate and agree to disagree but on matters as potentially serious as this it is vital that people know the real facts not just anecdotal stories about how someone once got away with it.


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

*In short if your MOT runs out while you are overseas then they are taking a big risk, as the question will eventually boil down to road worthiness and proof thereof and really that is the crux of the matter.*

Contrary to popular belief the foreign police do know what an MOT is!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 27, 2009)

*Tax & MOT*

If a vehicle is not taxed or MOT the insurance is invalid, a simple check following an accident would show this. You can sort a new MOT before going ( you can MOT at any time, and not just when it runs out, insurance again is easily done. If you tax on line the vehicle will be taxed and you will have a reference and proof of this that you can print out, you wont get stopped by an automatic vehicle check as it will show up as Taxed/Insured and MOT'd. The worst you can get is a fai.lure to display if you are stopped between the ferry and home and its a bit harsh if they do you under the circumstances and I dont think they would.


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

mike732 said:


> *In short if your MOT runs out while you are overseas then they are taking a big risk, as the question will eventually boil down to road worthiness and proof thereof and really that is the crux of the matter.*
> 
> Contrary to popular belief the foreign police do know what an MOT is!



If you had limited your original advice to those two sentences then we could all have agreed. Happy and SAFE travels.


----------



## mike732 (Dec 27, 2009)

So if you have no MOT (UK), no ITV (ES), no TUV (D) or no CT (F) then you have no proof of road worthiness = invalid insurance, if you are using the vehicle for anything other than going directly to a test station or garage for subsequent repairs.

It is safe to say that if your vehicle is illegal here then it is illegal there and you could be prosecuted.

As we merrily type away there are thousands of motor vehicles not complying with the law on both sides of the channel, and my sound advice is don't take the chance, as there is no way round your predicament


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm glad we now all appear to be singing from the same hymn sheet - this matter is too important to leave any room for doubt.


----------



## maingate (Dec 27, 2009)

Look lads,

This is Norris we are talking about. Are we really bothered if he gets banged up in some foreign hell hole? Of course we are not. Just tell him anything you want and let him go abroad. 

With a bit of luck he might not come back. 

That`ll teach him to call me a tit and a chav. Bleeding TV celebrity.


----------



## John H (Dec 27, 2009)

maingate said:


> Look lads,
> 
> This is Norris we are talking about. Are we really bothered if he gets banged up in some foreign hell hole? Of course we are not. Just tell him anything you want and let him go abroad.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes - but would your reaction be the same if it was your van he ran into the back of??????


----------



## maingate (Dec 27, 2009)

I was only trying to lighten up this thread as his dilemma has been solved several postings ago.

He gets an MOT before he goes and the other things are easily sorted (including insurance for when he runs into me). 

Tis the season to be cheerful, John.


----------



## runnach (Dec 27, 2009)

John H said:


> You might be able to get away with the MOT if you say you are on your way to the nearest testing station (although I wouldn't try it). As far as tax and insurance are concerned - you will definitely not get away with it.



Interestingly as Mike suggests in his post, MOT regulations here make no mention of,or reference to the nearest testing station' So it is perfectly feasible to designate a pre booked MOT test in a locality near to your residence.

Hence a trip from Dover to Newcastle or wherever in a  non tested vehicle is legally legitimate.( unwise perhaps but legal)

That said,John H is absolutely on the nail with his observations, i.e a visiting vehicle from the UK should in every respect comply with the regulations of its home nation.

On the subject of Insurance, I am sat on the fence, There is nothing in an insurance contract that should catch out any sensible individual particularly since the arrival of FSA regulation 

Tis important we dont choose our own interpretations as to what all the bollox means !!Tis my experience that is when the fun and games starts.

Channa


----------



## style (Dec 27, 2009)

i no in ireland you must  have your uk van tax and mot  by law but as you want to stay after you mot runs out should have your van  moted early to make sure it safe


----------



## guerdeval (Dec 28, 2009)

Not so Channa,  it has to be the closest DVLA test centre to port of embarcation (according to their helpline or whatever its called this week), by the way,in France you can present any foreign registered vehicle for a Voluntary test,might help to prove road worthiness but unlikely as the French system allows you up to 2 Months to rectify most faults including tyres.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 28, 2009)

mike732 said:


> The insurance is not invalid just because the vehicle has no MOT or Road Tax,
> The question is, what can he do about his dilemma, I am advising him from from experience and first hand knowledge, having lived in Germany, France and Spain for 23 years, there are some police officers who will wave you on with a cheery smile! But many others will be delighted to see your pride and joy towed away.
> 
> In short if your MOT runs out while you are overseas then they are taking a big risk, as the question will eventually boil down to road worthiness and proof thereof and really that is the crux of the matter.
> ...



I think you will find that if you are on the road with a vehicle that is not taxed or mot'd the isurance is not valid as the vehicle is not Legal and Roadworthy. If you read your policy its in there somwhere.


----------



## runnach (Dec 28, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> Not so Channa,  it has to be the closest DVLA test centre to port of embarcation (according to their helpline or whatever its called this week), .



An interesting comment. My source of information is as follows.

VERA1994 Sched.2 S.22


Quote:
(1) A vehicle is an exempt vehicle when it is being used solely for the purpose of— (a) submitting it (by previous arrangement for a specified time on a specified date) for a compulsory test, or 
(b) bringing it away from a compulsory test. 

It is possible it is out of date. and you might take note I did in brackets suggest it was unwise the Dover Newcastle idea. But there is no reference to the closest test centre.

In reality I would agree with you that should you attempt to drive a vehicle a long distance with no Test, VED most magistrates courts would take a dim view that the vehicle was being used beyond the scope of the exemption i.e pre booked test and you would be found guilty.

I recall a few years ago where a motorist was on the same charge, and found not guilty having travelled 40 miles from his home to have an MOT done.

He successfully argued that it was important the test centre was sympathetic and understood the technology of his vehicle. There where not to many places he argued familar with a 1913 Rolls Royce.


channa


----------



## Hymerkar (Dec 28, 2009)

Thought for a while you was banging your head against a brick wall there John! However, you got there eventually.


----------



## Norris (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply to my query. I have stopped a traffic cop and asked him and he said I can renew my insurance and tax online. He said that if my Mot expires whilst abroad I would technicaly be committing an offence in wherever country I then drove in, but it would not invalidate my insurance as long as the vehicle was roadworthy. He said that to remain within the law I should get whatever is the local equivilent to the UK MoT, but to be aware that this might not be acceptable to DVLA when I come to re tax next year. Upon returning to the UK I would have two options. 1) book the camper in for an MoT at the nearest garage capable of doing the job; this could lead to problems if the van failed on something that required me to take it away to do work on it. 2) Book it for MoT at the garage near my home where I normally get it done and go there. There is no requirement to use the nearest garage, only to drive there by the most reasonably direct route. I asked him again about the insurance and he confirmed on his radio that an expired MoT will not invalidate the insurance, otherwise people without an MoT would not be able to drive to the test station. He has advised me on learning of my travel plans to get a new MoT before we leave, so that is what I will do. Many thanks to MOST of the people who posted replies, may you lead interesting lives.


----------



## John H (Dec 30, 2009)

Norris said:


> He said that if my Mot expires whilst abroad I would technicaly be committing an offence in wherever country I then drove in, but it would not invalidate my insurance as long as the vehicle was roadworthy. He said that to remain within the law I should get whatever is the local equivilent to the UK MoT, but to be aware that this might not be acceptable to DVLA when I come to re tax next year.



Hi

I agree with the advice you were given by the traffic cop, with a couple of reservations:

First, if you were simply driving from home to an MOT centre then your insurance company would probably not invalidate your insurance BUT if you had been driving around Europe for weeks without an MOT then they would almost certainly take a different view. 

Second, a Spanish ITV or equivalent in other countries is NOT recognised on a vehicle registered in the UK. One criticism that many people have of the EU is that it is standardising laws and taking away our sovereignty - as far as vehicle testing is concerned, would that this were so - but unfortunately it is not. If you get an ITV then our authorities could simply say that it means your vehicle may be roadworthy according to Spanish law but not according to UK law! If they do that then you have no comeback. Its not worth the few pounds you would lose by getting an MOT for your van two or three months earlier than normal.

PS I know a retired traffic cop who used to regularly SORN his motorhome when he spent the winter in Europe - so not all the information you get from traffic cops may be entirely reliable!!!!!

Happy travels


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi
Slightly off topic but whilst looking for other information related to this thread I found this useful tool which will tell you the information that is showing up on the national vehicle insurance database. Just enter your reg if its on the database it will tell you, it will also tell you what your vehicle is. If it does not show up check with your insurance company immediatley as they are supposed to register your vehicle within 7 days of you taking out insurance with them and you will get a tug from the police if they use their cameras on you.
ASKMID

You can also use this tool to check if the other party in an accident is insured, by paying £3.50 they will give you the details of the insurance company for nothing you can put your mind at rest


----------



## runnach (Dec 30, 2009)

Insurance, Mot, and roadworthy are three different bedfellows.

A vehicle can fail a mot and be roadworthy.!!!...an example a delaminated numberplate?

Insurers normally require that the vehicle is roadworthy and that bears no relation to an MOT which is simply a snapshot of a vehicles condition at a given time.

All A very grey area, and interesting that your policeman supported my earlier assertation that there is no requirement for a test at the nearest test centre.

I would entirely agree if only for simplicity, Try and ensure you Have a valid MOT for the duration of your stay.

I met a fella who was fulltiming and thought that a MOT in Gibraltar was a good idea and preferable from returning to the uK....Uou guessed it not as simple as that.

Channa


----------



## chesterfield hooligan (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone you can only MOT Gib reg vehicles in Gib and to regester you must have lived there for 3 months 
 a happy new year to everyone 
fron Brian and Marion


----------



## John H (Dec 30, 2009)

channa said:


> an MOT is simply a snapshot of a vehicles condition at a given time.
> 
> Channa



Agreed that an MOT is a snapshot but it also has a lifespan of 12 months and it is the law that you must have an in-force certificate if your vehicle is over three years old. If you know of any insurance companies that happily give the benefit of the doubt as to roadworthiness then please let us know - in my experience they always look first for ways not to pay out. Why give them the opportunity for the sake of a few pounds?


----------



## runnach (Dec 30, 2009)

John H said:


> Agreed that an MOT is a snapshot but it also has a lifespan of 12 months and it is the law that you must have an in-force certificate if your vehicle is over three years old. If you know of any insurance companies that happily give the benefit of the doubt as to roadworthiness then please let us know - in my experience they always look first for ways not to pay out. Why give them the opportunity for the sake of a few pounds?



I think you have mis interpreted my post John, I was illustrating that a valid MOT and roadworthiness is not one and the same.

If you have an early MOT done and your vehicle fails does that negate the original MOT ?....A thread initself.

I would partially agree Insurers do look at the fine print on occasion when there is a claim, conversely a lot of people dont take the trouble to read terms and then bleat when they have a claim.

Channa


----------



## John H (Dec 30, 2009)

channa said:


> I think you have mis interpreted my post John, I was illustrating that a valid MOT and roadworthiness is not one and the same.
> 
> Channa



Absolutely agree but whereas we can all make sure our vehicles are roadworthy at all times, the key question in this thread was about the legality of travelling around Europe without a valid MOT. I am sure you will agree that it is a very unwise thing to do.


----------



## runnach (Dec 30, 2009)

John H said:


> Absolutely agree but whereas we can all make sure our vehicles are roadworthy at all times, the key question in this thread was about the legality of travelling around Europe without a valid MOT. I am sure you will agree that it is a very unwise thing to do.



Absolutely 100 percent!

Channa


----------



## fred ee (Dec 30, 2009)

John H said:


> Hithree months earlier than normal.
> 
> ...PS I know a retired traffic cop who used to regularly SORN his motorhome when he spent the winter in Europe - so not all the information you get from traffic cops may be entirely reliable!!!!!
> 
> Happy travels



Neither from forumites


----------



## runnach (Dec 30, 2009)

fred ee said:


> Neither from forumites



An interesting and astute observation, I recall  couple of years back a lot of motorists trying to adjourn speeding charges on internet advice in the magistrates courts.

Two chaps Idris and Francis had gone to the European court of human rights and challenged the manner in which speeding tickets were served. ( fwiw I thought they had a coherent argument)

However the advice of the site in question was seriously flawed.

Firstly they overlooked the fact that even had the court found in Idris and Francis favour, there is no legal obligation that our government had to change their standpoint.

Yet they actively suggested a dubious route for their new subscribers to follow and even provided a template.

Has it happens Idris and Francis lost in the grand chamber, And because the peeps who had attempted adjournment had not admitted guilt at the earliest opportunity the fines were  compared to a fixed penalty quite severe.

Of course the peeps on the website concerned werent hit in their pockets.

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 1, 2010)

why not   a) call dvla and speak to them and ask if possible to back up info via e-mail or letter.

b) just mot you van early and would'nt that solve your dilemna without falling foul of the law!!!!!


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 1, 2010)

The easiest & simplest solution is to MOT your van before you go, for one thing do you want to be driving a vehicle in Europe that could potentially dangerous (admittedly some MOT failings are not safety related).
You can tax & insure your vehicle online so you can do this anywhere in Europe, BUT another problem you might have if stopped is you need to produce your documents (valid insurance & road tax disc) these could be posted to you if you are stopping somewhere.
There is possibly another small problem I found when trying to re-tax my vehicle online. Although I got the insurance ahead of it running out, the current one ran out on the 31-10-09 the same date as the tax. When I tried to get my tax online it wouldn't allow me to as it didn't seem to see that I had renewed my insurance & kept informing me that I had no insurance to cover the date I was trying to tax the vehicle.


----------



## jann (Jan 2, 2010)

Take Your van for an early MOT.I don't think that will cost you any money other than paying the fee early.
Then You will be legal , which is surely more important !!!!


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

jann said:


> Take Your van for an early MOT.I don't think that will cost you any money other than paying the fee early.
> Then You will be legal , which is surely more important !!!!



Agreed, If things work out I will be on my travels and MOT's and doggy injections are out of synch.
So alas early MOT's and injections are the order of the day. 

Not that difficult really, even to a  person of my limited intellect 

Channa


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jan 2, 2010)

Talking about MOT's has led me to think..and so ask..what to do about my insurance renewal.
  It is due for renewal on 21st March, we are leaving for Portugal on 24th Feb  I was hoping to be able to do some comparisons, but I don't think companies will quote more than 30 days ahead of renewal date..and even then I need to get the certificate to me before we go.
  Any suggestions guys?

Jackie


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacques le foot said:


> Talking about MOT's has led me to think..and so ask..what to do about my insurance renewal.
> It is due for renewal on 21st March, we are leaving for Portugal on 24th Feb  I was hoping to be able to do some comparisons, but I don't think companies will quote more than 30 days ahead of renewal date..and even then I need to get the certificate to me before we go.
> Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Jackie



Last year load of suggestions , this year keeping schtumm ...new years resolution an all that.

btw if you check your maths ??...soz 

XChanna


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jan 2, 2010)

Channa keeping shtum?? What is this coming too.
Re my maths....nowt wrong there...I know that 19th Feb. I can ask for quotes, but I've then only got 4 days to get the certificate to me..perhaps they may let me psy for 'special delivery'.


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacques le foot said:


> Channa keeping shtum??
> 
> Fancifull I know !!! And at times even I wish I had the power to keep me gob  shut.!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2010)

Jackie,

If you renew with the same company, I am sure they will send you the new document ahead of time. If they refuse then threaten to cancel your policy and go elsewhere.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are ever held up by the police on the continent they only ask you to show your green insurance card, never a MOT (nor the equivalent; 'contrôle technique', 'technische controle' 'Fahrzeugkontrolle'....). Insurance and MOT are not linked together. They see it an invalid British MOT is not their case. An European agreement is in the make to recognise each others MOT's or vehicle controls. This allready exist in Benelux between Belgian, Dutch and Luxembourg controls; but not yet for the rest of the EU.
Don't be alarmed: insurance and MOT are considered seperate issues.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacques le foot said:


> Talking about MOT's has led me to think..and so ask..what to do about my insurance renewal.
> It is due for renewal on 21st March, we are leaving for Portugal on 24th Feb  I was hoping to be able to do some comparisons, but I don't think companies will quote more than 30 days ahead of renewal date..and even then I need to get the certificate to me before we go.
> Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Jackie



I had the same problem last year Jackie.
Send an @ to the insurance with that question. They promptly send back the green card for the next year, way before time; no problems if you pay on account .. (of course here in Belgium they are allways ......)
Leo


----------



## Norris (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who posted replies to my original query, it has given me lots to think about.


----------

